#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  >  Ищу контакты Пламена Градинарова

## Игорь Берхин

В середине мая буду в Болгарии.
Если у кого-то есть действующий мэйл и телефон Пламена Градинарова, поделитесь, пожалуйста.
мой мэйл igor.berkhin @ gmail.com

----------

Мошэ (21.03.2011)

----------


## Martanda

Привет передавайте, как увидите... пистолет прихватите, у него теперь есть шикарный тир.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Всем спасибо.

----------

